

Tech startup jobs ain't corporate jobs, so why are your applications the same? - bmcmanus

If you want a better visual on this article, check out http://startupsrule.com/?p=38<p>A ton of students are graduating in a couple of months and looking to work in a high-growth tech startup.<p>If you aren’t ready to start your own company yet, check out VentureLoop, StartUpers, Doostang (this is where I found my last two startup jobs), or Work with Startups! from [Startup Digest] to find cool tech startup jobs.<p>When you find something you like, remember one thing–this ain’t a corporate job, so you can’t apply to it like one.<p>This might sound stupid, but most people send the same cover letter and resume to a tech startup that they do to a big corporate job.<p>You know, the cover letter that starts with “To Whom It May Concern” and goes on for 4 paragraphs about how their unique experience makes them a perfect match for every company.<p>It’s devastating to read.<p>I used to do this all of the time until I sent my application to myself by mistake and actually read it. My reaction?<p>“Wow, this guy has some relevant experience, but I don’t really care. He sounds like a huge douche. I don’t want to talk to him, let alone spend most of my life with him.”<p>If you want a tech startup job, you need to remember that experience and skill set won't (and shouldn't) get you hired. Here's why:<p>1) Startups need to add people who care about what they are doing so much that they will do whatever it takes to make their vision a reality. Big companies need to fill specific holes.<p>What this means for your startup application — In your cover letter, focus on clearly explaining what the startup does and why you care about it. Nobody cares about you or your unique experience; you can talk more about that in person. Showing passion for the startup’s vision will get you an interview, guaranteed.<p>2) People who work at startups not only spend more time together than big company employees do, but they also do so under extreme circumstances. One day you will be on TechCrunch and the next day you will be in the trough of sorrow. You need to be able to support each other throughout the roller-coaster ride.<p>What this means for your startup application — Browse the company website to find out whom you’d likely be working for. 9 times out of 10, that person’s email is (first name) @ (startup name) .com. Send your application to them and copy the jobs email on it too. And when you write, treat it like an important email to one of your friends. Use words like “cool” and “stoked” and tell them that you think that you want to be part of the long ride with them. Then, take initiative to get together with them in person outside of the office.<p>3) Startups are busy as hell and, unlike big corporate HR departments, deal with hiring only when they absolutely have to.<p>What this means for your startup application — If your words aren’t there for a specific reason outlined above, don’t send them. Also, if you don’t get a response a week after you send in your info, it’s probably just because the founders are working on other stuff. So, ping them again; it will show that you are persistent and, to be honest, most people just give up after the first try. Don’t stop until you get a clear no.<p>In the end, this is not about your skills, it’s about giving the startup a reason to believe that there is a passionate, cool, and scrappy person behind the pieces of paper you send to them.<p>It ain’t rocket science but, based on all of the applications we receive at Wildfire and [Startup Digest] every day, most people don’t get it.<p>Now, your application will jump to the top.
======
yanilkr
(with no disrespect to the above poster who is really trying to help)

Dear Young people who are getting out of college, stop listening to all the
people who say to do this and do that to fit in Instead, use your smarts and
do anything you like that will get you what you want and learn from your
mistakes.

------
ig1
Why not just post a link to the article rather than copy and pasting it ?

~~~
bmcmanus
Totally understand. I pasted it because in the past I've found that people are
more likely to leave comments here than on a foreign blog.

Link is <http://startupsrule.com>

------
trevelyan
Don't use words like cool or stoked if you want a job with me. I need people
who can write public-facing content.

~~~
bmcmanus
Last time I checked, real people make up the public.

What's wrong with those words exactly?

~~~
trevelyan
It's not the right tone to take when talking with a stranger. So it would be a
red flag if someone considered it appropriate to adopt that sort of language
in an introductory email.

Maybe people are more relaxed about this sort of thing in California, but what
that language would suggest to me that the applicant is young, male, and
probably not very well-read (use of colloquialisms like "ain't" is another red
flag). Right away I'd assume them unable to handle copyediting and
communication work.

